# Wrightsville Beach this evening.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I got out the yak to Wrightsville today. Ryan Had already tore it up earlier so I thought it was my turn now.

I already had Mahi ready for the Weber when I got home so I had planned to keep only a few for Civichi.










With one hook, and the barb bent down down, I still gut hooked five, here are the first three when there was a lull in the action, and no waves I could pull out my non-water proof camera.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I must try this spanish mack civichi you always speak of someday.

These things have been about as thick as i've ever seen 'em this year, though not the largest. 










Got them up to 18" or so today, but nothin real big. Good part is you can catch as many as you feel like. Got to love goin with the single hook for easy releases. Dont get as many pulled hooks either, solid hooksets.

This feller hitched a ride to the beach today, i hope he brought SPF..


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

I wish I was brave enough to whip out my camera today, could have had a nice picture of you surrounded by spanish. I was laughing the entire time, just killer fishing right now. I need to steal your anchor idea too, drifting for the past few days is killing me. It was nice meeting you and next time I will have my camera ready for some action shots. See ya out there.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea, that anchor...*

It really kept me on the bite longer when it slowed my drift yesterday. getting out of the yak and wading was a plus too on the rocks.


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like a good time, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice catch! I love ceviche. My favorites are with thinly sliced raw beef, or baby shrimp and scallops. whats your recipe?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

UNCDUB RYAN- That civichi Spyder makes outa spanish is killer!

Put it one some Garlic saltines with some chalula.....slap ya grandmaw


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

we caught some the other day up to 23 in. unc- what lure kind of lure was that ur using in that pic?


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

he swears by that crippled herring. pretty looking bait too. the other ryan was tossing a sexy looking bps spoon too, i need to go shopping.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah that's a 3/4 oz crippled herring. i also like to throw a 7g pink maria jig or a 1/4 oz white spro bucktail at them. usually one of those three lures will work when they're feeding on small bait and wont hit anything else.

was it that tungsten BPS jig ryan was throwin at 'em?


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Yep they were small and heavy I want some


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey UNC, did your hitchhiker try to sell you car insurance?


----------

